# Sour Diesel



## abudsmoker (Nov 29, 2006)

does anyone know of a us shipping seedbank for these.


----------



## chef boy r tree (Jun 21, 2007)

cannabismarijuana.com...ships 2 the US but hte bank is in canada


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jun 21, 2007)

abud, have you tried sourdiesel and what's it like? Is NYC diesel all that different?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 21, 2007)

nyc sour diesel is the same as sour diesel to my knowledge


----------



## chef boy r tree (Jun 26, 2007)

it dosent really hav a taste but its strong as hell


----------



## 420101 (Jun 26, 2007)

sour deisel i tried was just that awful taste with a hell strong kick


----------



## chef boy r tree (Aug 8, 2007)

do u know anyone dat sells kush in da tristate area


----------



## chef boy r tree (Aug 8, 2007)

heres a lank 2 a seed bank that delivers to the U.S


----------



## CannaBoss (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never had much luck with SD. I have achieved decent yields, but it took 75 days, and the resin glands seem to not want to come out. It has a lemony kind of taste but ehhh, 5 out of 10 for me. NYC Diesel from soma seeds had sour diesel in it I believe, but is crossed with another one of Somas' strains.


----------



## miracle426 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yo if anybody have sd that live near central islip,long island holla at me.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 17, 2008)

what is with all these tools trying to find dealers .. haha and they all type like they are 12... 

you guys are fucking morons


----------



## cookin (Apr 18, 2008)

so which seedbank has the proper sour diesel? I tried nyc diesel from greenhouse coffeeshop when i went to amsterdam and wasn't really that impressed to be honest. Is there much difference?


----------



## bud2befree (Apr 22, 2008)

diesel emmmmmm eeemmmmmm eeeeeeemmmmm!!!!!


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 23, 2008)

Soma's diesel is trash - Reeferman has a good sour diesel and Resivoir seeds has some fire diesel. I like the headband pure funk.


----------



## attickid90 (May 6, 2008)

Sour Diesel exists only as a clone, or IBL (In-bred line); if you are seeing seeds for Sour Diesel then it is eitehr a NYC Diesel or Soma does have a NYC Sour Diesel. But a true Sour Diesel is one you can only get in clone form. Check out Big Book of Buds #3 by Ed Rosenthal for the full low down.


----------



## jizzle96 (May 7, 2008)

I smoke NYC diesel from greenhouse coffeeshop, i liked it, nice taste, i also smoke sour diesel from grey area coffeeshop, they are the only coffeeshop with sour diesel, its amazing by me, i usually save it cuz its so good, the taste is amasing, and the high is great, its worth it but the only seed bank that HAD it was DNA genetics and theirs was the best, i loved it....try it if you come to amsterdam, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## edlova (May 8, 2008)

yo yo the nyc diesel whats good... got some growin and i cant wait! try em outdo... no probs here... dont know where u can find any for sale. sorry bro... mine are 4 me and mine


----------



## edlova (May 8, 2008)

so the taster is great huh... sour diesel... gonna be elevated.


----------



## jizzle96 (May 10, 2008)

ye, amazing, really worth the money


----------



## CustomHydro (May 19, 2008)

Sour D is the Shit! I love it! I take two good tokes and I'm flying, if I smoke more than that I fall asleep on the computer. It's impossible to smoke on the down low, it has that pungent thick straight up skunks ass smell! The taste is amazing. It really does taste like Sour Diesel, but in a good way if u feel me. Anyone who says SourD is junk, either can't grow, or got told something was SourD when it was some Junk.


----------



## greatdayn19 (May 19, 2008)

i have my card in cali and the bud out here as compared to generaly the rest of the US is like comparing schwagg to chronic... Ive gone to multiple clubs and regardless of were i go ( san diego, hollywood, LA) diesel is by far the best sativa imaginable, but there are indica phenos that are as bomb as og and other shit... So if you think diesel is crap you just aint smoked a good bag of it...

*here is my sour diesel clone of the indica pheno, i have some sativa phenos but they dont even compare

*





















http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh90/greatdayn19/SD1.jpg?t=1211217292


----------



## CustomHydro (May 21, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> i have my card in cali and the bud out here as compared to generaly the rest of the US is like comparing schwagg to chronic... Ive gone to multiple clubs and regardless of were i go ( san diego, hollywood, LA) diesel is by far the best sativa imaginable, but there are indica phenos that are as bomb as og and other shit... So if you think diesel is crap you just aint smoked a good bag of it...
> 
> quote]
> I tottally agree, I'm in WI and one of my buddies grows the SourD.... When I heard some of the Negative comments on here I was amazed!!! For one, whoever said it tastes like shit must have smoked some Schwag dipped in gas. SourD is one of the best most interesting tasting plants on earth. When his seedlings were 2 weeks old u could already smell the distinct SourD scent...


----------



## Jungleman (May 22, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> does anyone know of a us shipping seedbank for these.


Hey try this its Ontario seed bank. http://www.bcseeds.com/


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 28, 2008)

I just hrvested some of res dawg SD I got a killer crystalized pheno,and was very easy to clone.greasy weed.


----------



## MrKushumz (May 28, 2008)

im smoking on some sour as we speak.. havent had it in awhile (since last summer maybe) and all i gotta say is its deff one of the best and most memorable bud ive smoked.. if u dnt like sour d idk wat to say cuz wats better then bud u cud never forget that got u sittin on ur ass all day lol..stay up


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 31, 2008)

420101 said:


> sour deisel i tried was just that awful taste with a hell strong kick


the diesel,when grown 100% organic has a lemon inhale, and a kush exhale! I love it!...non-organic hydro though...gack!


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 31, 2008)

organic.smooth...........


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 31, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> the diesel,when grown 100% organic has a lemon inhale, and a kush exhale! I love it!...non-organic hydro though...gack!


that is funny....

the Rez Dog....a fine fine breeder of diesels and such, he's come to the conclusion that its all bullshit when it comes to organics....just saying


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 31, 2008)

yea!I know big argument there ,I here so many different things,at list it makes me feel better in my mind.I hear go with GH nutes for veg and your so called organic for bloom.
I like the organic just becuase its 2 parts instead of 3.


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jun 9, 2008)

*hello, so from the center of the U.S., what is the closest best place in Canada to get some great seeds instead of the mail from hell,hahaha.Thanks and Peace Folks.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> yea!I know big argument there ,I here so many different things,at list it makes me feel better in my mind.I hear go with GH nutes for veg and your so called organic for bloom.
> I like the organic just becuase its 2 parts instead of 3.


funny you say that because i like to use mother earth tea for bloom and i dont even worried about getting the grow.

i guess in the growers mind, we figure why would taste be developed in the growing stage? its all in flower baby


----------



## deesbarrett (Jun 10, 2008)

I am growing a Sour Diesel right now...She is looking good...the picture you see is her...I got her from a club in Berkley...I wanna make some clones but i heard cloning from a clone is not a good Idea...Anyone know if that is true?


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 10, 2008)

no you can clone from another clone.as long as its inn veg.


----------



## deesbarrett (Jun 10, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> no you can clone from another clone.as long as its inn veg.


Oh ok thanks...learn something new everyday.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 11, 2008)

you should learn something every day,I know I do.


----------



## deesbarrett (Jun 17, 2008)

I learned the hard way that to much heat will kill a plant...Im starting over now...will keep you all posted..


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 17, 2008)

i live near berkley, do u have a club card? btw sourdeisel=superdupersmoke.


----------



## pro4204med (Aug 14, 2008)

Customhydro hit nail on the head!!! I have not grown it myself however a very good friend of mine does and OMG SD is the shit yo!!! I am growing purple haze and Aurora indica and not to dogg out my crops but SD blows them out of the water as far as my opinion goes!+


----------



## calicat (Aug 14, 2008)

Very potent stuff. Makes excellent hash.


----------



## deesbarrett (Aug 14, 2008)

This is my sour diesel...she has started to bud!!!


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 14, 2008)

Sour Diesel is my favorite strain of all time. I can't get enough of that smell and taste.


----------



## nickbbad (Jan 3, 2009)

I was a judge a 2001 Cannabis Cup and had NYC Diesel from Soma at his booth and it was by far the best weed I ever smoked. It tasted and smelled like ripe red grapefruits and made my mouth pucker because of the sourness. I came home with some seeds and planted them and although my pot was good and still tasted like diesel mine didn't even come close to what Soma smoked with me. It's a great plant but its a connoisseurs pot and hard to grow right and I would not recommend it for beginners. Also from my experiance with this (grew it for 4 yrs) to get the most out of the taste and smell and for that matter yield go organic with these because it is not nearly as good with chemical fert.


----------



## bud2befree (Jan 4, 2009)

abudsmoker, bc seeds.com carries sour diesel!!and there relaible!


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 8, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I was a judge a 2001 Cannabis Cup and had NYC Diesel from Soma at his booth and it was by far the best weed I ever smoked. It tasted and smelled like ripe red grapefruits and made my mouth pucker because of the sourness. I came home with some seeds and planted them and although my pot was good and still tasted like diesel mine didn't even come close to what Soma smoked with me. It's a great plant but its a connoisseurs pot and hard to grow right and I would not recommend it for beginners. Also from my experiance with this (grew it for 4 yrs) to get the most out of the taste and smell and for that matter yield go organic with these because it is not nearly as good with chemical fert.


First of all I know some of u people live and die organic, thats not me and it never will be me. This is just my opinion and u may have a problem with it. If u can handle being disagreed with please continue, if u cant then maybe u shouldn't read this.

U ever think that u couldn't get the great taste because u grow organic? In my experience, organic grown weed has a funny aftertaste, even after a ten day flush. Not to mention during that ten days, my plant put on twice as much bud weight as the guy flushing... The organic nutes are made up of shit, rotten food, and dead animals, how can that taste better? lol
I'm not tryong to start something here, but I will never grow organic unless a scientist comes on here and shows me proof that it tastes better and grows better. I go by repeatable results, and not by what people think sounds better. I already ran a "chemical" nutrient grow against "organic" and the results were more than enough for me to say that organic growers are at a huge disadvantage against chemical growers. To each his own though. My advice to everyone is to try them both before u make your decision. U might be suprised.


----------



## nickbbad (Jan 9, 2009)

I've just had different experiences than you CustomHydro. I'm not against chem. fert. and have used them on plants and gotten great results with them for instance My sweettooth did much better with chem. fert. than it did with organic fert. because it could handle it. What Im saying is I don't think sour diesel/nyc diesel can handle it or at least this is my experiance. Its a real finicky eater like someone who is lactose intolerent. I think both chem and organic have their place and we as growers just need to figure out what strain prefers what.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 9, 2009)

my $.02
i keep a lemon pheno WW and when i grow it organic.. it taste great, but the buds arent as compact and they start to grow 'fingers', less yield of course
with full line of FF nutes and ferts, the buds plump and when i started adding "cha-ching" the smell and the taste were even more prominent.
BUT!!!!!
if i dont at least flush for a week after using that shit the bud is RUINED, the smell is there but the taste is just metallic, harsh, dirt...


----------



## plantsinpants (Jan 9, 2009)

google canada seed bank


----------



## 0GER0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sour diesel all the way i got nycd b4 it was iight but sour has a way better taste 4sure


----------



## marijewana (Jun 28, 2009)

ive smoked sour d a few times before and it was good, but a couple months ago my buddy brought over some sour d that was fucking DANK, it was crystally as fuck, tasted awesome, and the high didnt dissapoint one bit


----------



## northern cali (Jun 28, 2009)

Sour d is may fav aswell i have some in flower right now can't wait for them to be done


----------



## LankyWhite (Aug 19, 2009)

Definitely one of the most unique smelling and tasting strains in my opinion. My friend grew it all organic up in the northeast part of the states. Got colas pushing 18g dried weight. But even better was the Deathstar (G-13 fem x Sensi Star male) it was a knock out kinda toke. We would only hit a bing if the deathstar was on the tv... so of course we had to only watch starwars for a day... resulting in a total loss of memory and all the loot in my wallet for munchies as well as napping the day away. The Lemon G was also ridiculous, tasted like you were eating lemon heads, no shit. The grower was part of the group that came up with Biesel (Super Silver Haze X Great White Shark X Sour Diesel) not too sure on the strain itself heard it was insane but never got to taste test it. Also not sure about the missing links of lineage. 

Peace & Love


----------



## Crownmesire (Aug 20, 2009)

miracle426 said:


> Yo if anybody have sd that live near central islip,long island holla at me.


No disrespect man, this forum isn't the place for that.


----------



## mrbrooklyn (Oct 14, 2009)

Any1 Know Where i can get sour diesel in new york?


----------



## greenlanter (Oct 14, 2009)

i smoke the best sour dee , and it was from cali ... it was total10 / 10 ... flavor and potency ,long lasting and fucking enjoible good times , i was so fucking high. we got it from sum biker dudes... them weelhipies allways got sum great smoke. nycd , i guess thats what i gotten in jersy and florida... last year got sum from sum young kids from cali at a bar in massachusets it was fucking good ... i never realy smoke nycd , mostly bcus they wont call it that way . dealers knw that we know , and by we i meant weed comsiming experts ... sour , u got that sour , mmmmmm i could smell it out the dealer pocket if it is sour dee , i guess nycd is the imitation i got a few times bfore that looks great and tastes ok but no long lasting creazy high ... my Opinon sour deisel is the best , Phillies are the best , put it all togetter and help us releasse sum extress...and if its sour then by more then an ounce...
SD... was created it ny and was originaly goin to be name mid night oil... sum brothr created it at home , it was to cough lock but then he fix it and change the name ... high times mag from last year, i think i still have it ... is been out around for years so i think its original genetics may have alter...i dont have the mag any more but i remember. mid night oil was wat leroid was going to name... i guess west coast grows better sour dee now... shame...........


----------



## ganz (Apr 19, 2010)

somas nyc is not what u want u want reefs or resvoir i obtain some from a qp 15 beans got 5 left holla germination 3 days im in my 5th week of veg also have o.g. kush #4 orange kush beans and pure golden haze


----------



## Hempville (Apr 19, 2010)

for all you noobs. I havent seen anyone mention this yet but ,this thread seems appropriate. At seed boutique Rez released chemdog d x sour diesel IBL. JUMP ON IT !!!...noobs


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the deal. East Coast Sour Diesel clone is excellent, Sour Diesel and NYC Diesel are completely different in every aspect, Reefermans Sour Diesel is a Sour Diesel/Kush cross, and Resevoir's Sour Diesel IBL looks good tastes good but most pheno's lack in potency and his IBL line is know for hermaphroditic problems. Go with Head Band or ECSD clone if you can get them otherwise your just paying way too much for a name. NYC Diesel is also good if you find the right pheno.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 23, 2010)

420101 said:


> sour deisel i tried was just that awful taste with a hell strong kick


i know this post is almost 4 years old, but fuck this might be the dumbest post i've ever read on roll it up.


----------

